# Does the CF-18 have a pressurized cockpit?



## Niteshade (15 Nov 2008)

My bro and I are having a chat, and we are wondering is the cockpit is pressurized? I am leaning towards no as there is a requirement for the masks and air support system.

Anyone shed some light on this?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Nov 2008)

It is flying at 48 000'.  I sure hope it is (and I do know for a fact it is).

The Max cockpit altitude we can have before we have to declare a physiological emergency is 25 000'


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Nov 2008)

Good view of the 18's forward cockpit pressure bulkhead in the third picture 
http://thedonovan.com/archives/001101.html


----------



## Zoomie (16 Nov 2008)

They are pressurized - the mask is for maintaining a breathable atmosphere - as the delta P is nothing like what you would find in an airliner.

I am sure that Max will be along to share the intricate details.


----------



## SupersonicMax (16 Nov 2008)

I can't speak for the Hornet, but I'm sure it has a similar pressurization schedule as the Hawk.  

Pressurization starts at 5000 ft MSL (below that, we are at the same pressure as the air surrounding the airplane).  Our max delta P is 4 PSI at 40 000 ft.  After that, it maintains 4 PSI.

So, our px schedule is as follow :

Aircraft altitude      Cabin Altitude
 5 000 ft                   5 000 ft
10 000 ft                  7 000 ft
20 000 ft                12 700 ft
30 000 ft                16 800 ft
40 000 ft                20 100 ft

As a rough guide to see if we're pressurizing correctly, we use (indicated altitude divided by 2 plus 2000 ft).  

The risk of not being pressurized is pretty big.  We can suffer from decompression sickness (of the bends).  It can be very serious and may cause death, in extreme, untreated cases.  

The way the cockpit is pressurized is pretty simple.  Air from the compressor is taken and blown into the cockpit.  There is a pressure controller that regulates the rate at which the air is let out of the cockpit via the two valve (one in the nose, one in the back of the cockpit).  There are other valvles preventing over or under pressurization of the cockpit.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Feb 2011)

Sorry for necro threading, but a quick question on our CF-18's Are they equipped with folding wings and hook for carrier ops or was that equipment removed on delivery or at the production line?


----------



## aesop081 (11 Feb 2011)

The wings fold, yes.


----------



## Strike (11 Feb 2011)

...and there is a tail hook, but I believe it's a different model than what the carrier-rated ones are.  Ours are used for emergencies.


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Feb 2011)

Same hook as the carrier Hornets.  Used mostly as emergency.  Most of the traps are for training.


----------



## Griffon (11 Feb 2011)

The launch bar on the nose landing gear is also still there, but has been rendered non-functional.  IIRC it's just there for weight and balance issues and to maintain integrity of the hydraulic system. (also easier to mod than to remove...)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Feb 2011)

thanks I have learned something new, I assumed that most of that stuff had been taken off.


----------



## Duckman54 (13 Jan 2013)

Pretty sure it's all still there....

I heard Australia initially looked into full removal, and IIRC actually carried out whole removal program on a jet or 2, but turned out in practice and subsequent operation to be such a royal pain in a**, they they ended up doing what we did... retain but just slight mod for reasons above. 30 yrs later still working just fine.


----------

